
As Tiangong 1 heads to earth – here is the top 50 big_reentries.txt - robtaylor
http://planet4589.org/space/misc/big_reentries.txt
======
DrScump
I'm surprised that Columbia (just the orbiter by itself) was 40% heavier than
Skylab.

